# Back to education allowance



## lamai (1 Apr 2009)

I have recently been accepted into 2nd year on a degree course. As I have a national certificate in the course already. I am 31 single, no kids and was layed of work towards the end of November, so I have been claiming unemployment benefit since then. My course starts at the end of September 2009. I have been told that because I have not been on welfare payment for a year I am not entitled to it, I think I am about 45 days short.

 Also I have been told that because I have am entering the course at year 2 that disqualifies me for it also. 

I cannot get a job at the moment, and I cannot afford to go back to college unless i get this payment as I have mortgage.

I would be willing to go into year one of the course if they would give me the payment. It seems ridiculous to me that they are not going to give it to me because of this.

So instead of trying to better myself. I will more than likely be stuck at home getting welfare anyway, as I have been trying since November to get work but I can't get anything.

If anyone knows a way around this I would appreciate your info 

thanks


----------



## Swallows (1 Apr 2009)

Hi, I dont think they would give you the BTEA to start off at year one again because that would not be seen as a progression and basically you are repeating something already done.I'm not sure why you wont get it to start year two *if* you had the required number of days unemployed.

Can you start the course but not register until the 45 days are up? You could speak to *FAS* a nd explain the situation and see if they have any ideas. Or can you join the course late? middle of October.

Are you applying for the grant?


----------



## Swallows (1 Apr 2009)

Hi again, information from the    It may be possible  to qualify for BTEA where you have been in receipt  of qualifying payment for at least nine months ( 234 ) days but only where you are a participant in the National Employment Action Plan ( NEAP ) Speak to FAS about it!!!


----------



## legallady (1 Apr 2009)

I have heard on the grapevine that the qualifying period will be reduced to 9 months in next weeks budget so fingers crossed for you


----------



## ontour2009 (1 Apr 2009)

Hopefully it will be reduced next as I am in kind of the same situation. Heres keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## Mumtoe&e (1 Apr 2009)

if u are participating in the NEAP - u may get away with being on it for 9mths..usually after being on SW 3 months they will send you for an interview with a FAS officer - have u been sent for this?? if not, get on to FAS!
Good Luck


----------



## lamai (3 Apr 2009)

thank you everyone  for your replies. i have spoke to someone in my local Vec and they have told me to get on someone in the social welfare about the NEAP, although i was speaking to someone and they said i might be too late to get on it, will find out soon enough anyway, and the new budget could change all my plans


----------



## naughto (6 Apr 2009)

i was told that if your reistered with fas and your on sw you only have to be to wait 9months and not the full 12 months  to be intitled to back to education alowance.
i hope they cut it even further back to say 6 months in the buget 2morrow but the only thing they will cut is job seekers benfit i can see it going back to 197.80 or even less.

i am in the say suitation as i want to go back and finish my degree as i got layed of about 3 months ago.i will be have to repeat 2nd yr again so iam hoping i will be able to get btea


----------



## Welfarite (7 Apr 2009)

It's not just a matter of registering with FAS as all mJobseekers are obliged to do that anywhow. You have to be referred by SW under the National Employment Action Programme (NEAP) to avail of this 9-month facility adn this happens usually after 3 months of signing on.


----------



## naughto (7 Apr 2009)

if u are registered with them all ready will you still be able to avail of the 9month sceme or do sw refer you any way.i rember them asking when i was filling out he sw form they asked if i was registered with fas and i said i was as iam.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Apr 2009)

naughto said:


> if u are registered with them all ready will you still be able to avail of the 9month sceme or do sw refer you any way.i rember them asking when i was filling out he sw form they asked if i was registered with fas and i said i was as iam.


 

Passively 'registeriong' with FAS is not enough. FAS do not put you on BTEA, SW do. So SW will check with FAS whether you have participated in NEAP. This is (apart from registering with FAS) going through an in-depth assessment with them after 3 months if still on JB/JA, signing an action plan with them as to what you plan to do to get back to work.

NEAP should have identifed/identify the education needs and then BTEA would be identified as the path to go.


----------



## naughto (7 Apr 2009)

ok thanks for this will go in to my sw to get this sorted


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Apr 2009)

I think that 1 year rule has just been cut to 9 months in the budget


----------



## lamai (7 Apr 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> I think that 1 year rule has just been cut to 9 months in the budget




yeah heard that but not 100% sure, what it means exactly yet


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Apr 2009)

Looks like you'll just about make it


----------



## thaiaddict (9 Apr 2009)

dont forget..arn't 3rd level course fees being re-introduced next year?


----------



## lamai (12 Apr 2009)

thaiaddict said:


> dont forget..arn't 3rd level course fees being re-introduced next year?




doesn't matter for me anyway, as i am studing in northern ireland, so i have to pay fees anyway


----------



## eefy (15 Apr 2009)

Hi OP,
I am currently in 3rd year at college, I am on BTEA.
I started in 2nd year as I already had a National Certificate from years ago (1999)

To qualify for BTEA social welfare just asked me to get a letter from the college to say that I was exempt from first year because of my previous course.
So you may not have to apply for 1st year.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Apr 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> I think that 1 year rule has just been cut to 9 months in the budget


 

This is the actual intent (quoted from press release):

Earlier access is also being provided to the BTEA third level scheme. Presently, there is a general requirement that a person be receiving a jobseekers payment for 12 months before they can access the scheme. They can access it at nine months if this is recommended by a FÁS Employment Services Officer. This is now being extended so that they will also be able to access it at nine months if this is recommended by one of the Facilitators of the Department of Social and Family Affairs. 

Lamai, you should contact the SW Facilitator in your LO fro more info. Aslso, to check out exemption position


----------



## eefy (15 Apr 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Eefy, you should contact the SW Facilitator in your LO fro more info. Aslso, to check out exemption position



Why should I do that, I don't have any issues, I was just offering advise to the OP as they are in a similar situation I was in a couple of years ago.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Apr 2009)

eefy said:


> Why should I do that, I don't have any issues, I was just offering advise to the OP as they are in a similar situation I was in a couple of years ago.


 

sorry, thought you were OP. edited now...


----------

